# Pigeon show Oct. 3, 2010



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

The 122nd Annual Reading Pigeon Association Young Bird Show will be held on Sunday, October 3, 2010 in Leesport, PA.

More information at:

http://www.readingpigeonassoc.com/

It should be a fun day.

Link
www.martinlofts.com


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This is a great show from what I hear. Any members in the area should give themselves a treat and attend! 

Terry


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Good luck
we are waiting for Show photos


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

newday said:


> The 122nd Annual Reading Pigeon Association Young Bird Show will be held on Sunday, October 3, 2010 in Leesport, PA.
> 
> More information at:
> 
> ...


How large is the Oct. 3rd show compaired to the Lancaster, PA show in January?  My race was today instead of tomorrow. So I have a free day now.


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Show information*

The young bird show is much smaller than the Jnauary Reading show. Its a vrey nice show but much smaller - only young birds.

Link


----------

